# Hi, I am new here.



## TKDDAD (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My son trains in WTF-Taekwondo in Texas. He started TKD at the age of 9. He is a KKW 1st Degree Poom beings he is under 15. He is a member of USAT. 

I do not practice or train in any martial arts, but I do enjoy watching my son. 

I am a firm believer in practice makes perfect and to be perfect one needs to practice.

I am here to gain further knowledge and advice of the higher level technical aspects of Taekwondo competions for my son.

Well that is the end of my introduction and hope to find a wealth of information and resources here.

Best Regards,
TKDDAD


----------



## stickarts (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  There is a large number of TKD people here and are a real friendly bunch it seems.


----------



## exile (Jan 13, 2007)

Greetings, TKDD, and welcome to MartialTalkit's good to have you with us, and you've come to the right place: we have a lot of very experienced and knowledgable senior TKD people, many of them master instructors and dojang directors, who can probably answer any question you would want to ask. Enjoy posting here!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~  Happy Posting!


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## kcast (Jan 14, 2007)

welcome from one newbie to another!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome! This is a great resource. It's only a matter of time before we get you on the mat too...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2007)

TKDDAD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My son trains in WTF-Taekwondo in Texas. He started TKD at the age of 9. He is a KKW 1st Degree Poom beings he is under 15. He is a member of USAT.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome TKDDAD do you mine me asking what school you are associated in Dallas, I have been training and running a school in Arlington so we are neighbors. Glad to have you here


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## TKDDAD (Jan 15, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome TKDDAD do you mine me asking what school you are associated in Dallas, I have been training and running a school in Arlington so we are neighbors. Glad to have you here



*terryl965* - My son trains at Chang Lee's TKD out of Mesquite. 
Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2007)

TKDDAD said:


> *terryl965* - My son trains at Chang Lee's TKD out of Mesquite.
> Thanks for the warm welcome.


 
Yes I know him well we both was coaches for the Peo-Tec team last year. We took the team to New Mexico with Mr & Mrs Noey. Tell Master Lee Master Stoker say Hello. I guess we will be seeing each other alot at Texas State and The USAT Junior each year as well as National. Is you child competing and since he is 9 he is the same age of my son Michael is he Light or heaveywieght?
Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome Welcome


----------



## matt.m (Jan 15, 2007)

welcome to a high calibur site with tons of info.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 16, 2007)

TKDDAD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My son trains in WTF-Taekwondo in Texas. He started TKD at the age of 9. He is a KKW 1st Degree Poom beings he is under 15. He is a member of USAT.
> 
> ...


 

welcome , you will get much advice from here MT!


----------



## TKDDAD (Jan 16, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Yes I know him well we both were coaches for the Peo-Tec team last year. We took the team to New Mexico with Mr & Mrs Noey. Tell Master Lee Master Stoker say Hello. I guess we will be seeing each other alot at Texas State and The USAT Junior each year as well as National. Is you child competing and since he is 9 he is the same age of my son Michael is he Light or heaveywieght?
> Thanks for the follow up.



*terryl965* - I will be sure to say Hello for you when I next talk to Master Lee. My son is actually 13 years old. He started TKD when he was 9 years old. 

From White Belt to 1st Degree Poom his first instructor was Master Hyeok Min Kwon. Master Kwon had to close his dojang back in July 2006, so now he is training at Chang Lee's dojang. Hopefully, later this year he will test for his 2nd degree poom. 

I have been reading the topic you started, *"Preception of True TKD". *It has been very interesting reading.

It would seem very likely that we will get a chance to meet one another. Most likely it will be at either the US Open in Orlando, FL or at the National Qualifier in Dallas. Haven't decided on the US Open yet, But mostly likely NQ in Dallas. Last year at the USAT NQ4 my son got Gold in Forms 12-13 Male Red 87.0 - 112.0 lbs (Middle). But didn't place in sparring. 

BTW, my son's name is Michael also.

Best Regards,
TKDDAD


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome TKDDAD!  Ask all the questions you like, there are some great people here.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello TKDDAD, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 30, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome 'Dad'. Great to hear you're so supportive of your son. Speaks volumes.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

